

Anyone else waiting for Layer to become a thing? - isojon

Between a few companies I&#x27;ve worked at we&#x27;ve been waiting for Layer (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;layer.com) — Does anyone know of any alternatives to Layer and if Layer is coming out of closed Beta soon? Anyone using it in Beta?
======
seekingcharlie
We're using it in Beta right now. We've had a lot of issues with the API &
they don't support web atm (due to websockets) but I believe this is coming in
a couple of months. Only iOS & Android right now.

Alternatives are Pusher & PubNub: [https://pusher.com/](https://pusher.com/)
[http://www.pubnub.com/](http://www.pubnub.com/)

------
phantom_oracle
They have testimonials from people that have "access" to the platform, so
haven't you gotten early access yourself?

~~~
isojon
I haven't, signed up but never heard back.

